# Peacock Gudgeon or Scarlet Badis?



## TBRO (29 Sep 2018)

Hi all, 

Just scaped my tank, it features a lot of lava rock, this has loads of little nooks and caves. 






I’m not going to add any fish for a while (I have 2 SAEs + cherry and Amano shrimp already). However I am thinking about stocking. 

I was thinking about either Peacock Gudgeon or Scarlet Badis (a group of either) to inhabit the rocky area. Will probably have a shoal of tetras and pencil fish in the mid water. 

Are either of these species suitable for a planted tank? Which would you go for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a1Matt (29 Sep 2018)

Both suitable. I've had both Peacock Gudgeon and Badis at the same time before.

The badis stay hidden most of the time. I don't mind that though, it's fun trying to spot them.


----------



## TBRO (29 Sep 2018)

Cool, I was wondering if they would come to blows, being similar looking species? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (29 Sep 2018)

TBRO said:


> Cool, I was wondering if they would come to blows, being similar looking species?



 not sure if you mean these 2 fish

Scarlet Badis Dario dario 15-20mm SL

Peacock Goby *Tateurndina ocellicauda* 7cm SL

Only concern I can see is they will tend to occupy the same lower levels & Dario dario is a rather more delicate fish 
- the peacock gobies won’t need to do anything contact to stress the tiny Dd’s 

I’d add in the Dd’s first, note most shipments contain males only so if you’re hoping for females go through a specialty shop (sub males will adopt female colouring & depending on shop setup, all fish may appear pale)


----------



## alto (29 Sep 2018)

Tank is looking grand 

I’d add in some stiphopon gobies - they love rock cleaning 
(check species requirements as while all need good oxygenation, some require a riverine flow for long term keeping)


----------



## a1Matt (29 Sep 2018)

TBRO said:


> Cool, I was wondering if they would come to blows, being similar looking species?


They never fought in my tank (not enough for me to see anyway), but it was heavily planted with lots of wood, so it was easy for them to avoid line of sight and to have separate territories.

I had probably near to 150 CRS in the tank as well and I suspect that the darios were feeding off the shrimplets. They certainly never came out into the open for any food I put in.

(Incidentally, I never planned on the gudgeons, I got missold them as boraras brigittae when they were about 5mm long. I also got a single male guppy. Quite a spectacular specimen too.)


----------



## TBRO (29 Sep 2018)

alto said:


> Tank is looking grand
> 
> I’d add in some stiphopon gobies - they love rock cleaning
> (check species requirements as while all need good oxygenation, some require a riverine flow for long term keeping)



Thanks for the advice guys. I find both species very interesting. I’ve had the peacocks before but yet to see Badis for sale. 

I’ve seen Stiphodon gobies at a Maidenhead aquatics (can’t recall the species) they also seem like real characters but sound like they need lots of algae to feed on (I’m trying to avoid that!). They also dig, bit of a concern with all those rocks, that said all the rocks are on the base glass....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

